# Ginger in a garlic press?



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This occurred to me the other day, that a rectangular block of ginger would be easy to mince through a garlic press. If it works. Any one tried this. I know it would be easy to try myself, but I thought I'd ask as I'm not planning a ginger seasoned meal in the near term.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've used a garlic press to get juice out of ginger, but mostly the ginger is too hard to actually push through. Maybe really young ginger would work.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I have a Zyliss garlic press and use it a lot for ginger.. It works very well..


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't work very well with my small press, but it does OK with the larger press. Depends on the quality of the ginger and the size of the press.

Shel


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Ginger is more fiberous than garlic, so I suppose it depends on your press. I usually just grate mine on a fine cheese grater. Works great.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have several ginger graters, including one like this one and an even cheaper metal one. They work really well to separate the soft part from the fibers. Haven't tried using a Microplane, because I had these first. But I'd imagine that it would work well, too, although it might just shred the fibers.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used a microplane on ginger. It seems fine but a bit slow.


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

I find a fine micro plane works great for ginger as well as garlic too ! 

I have two grades of micro planes and very rarely use a grater anymore for anything.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I've tried pressing ginger in an Italian cast aluminum garlic press. It didn't work- squeezed some juice out, nothing more.

I've got a mini food processor that works well for larger amounts and I've also made up batches of ginger paste in the blender and frozen it in cubes.

I've tried mincing ginger with a chef's knife and I can't say I'm much of fan. I like my ginger completely pulverized- something that takes patience to achieve with a chefs knife.

My favorite way of working with ginger is to make an infusion with it. I take whatever liquid is in the recipe, add a few pieces of roughly sliced ginger, bring it to a boil in the microwave and then set it aside to steep a few minutes while I do something else. I strain/use the liquid and toss the ginger pieces. It's not the most economical approach as the pieces still have a lot of flavor in them, but as long as I get my ginger for $1.29/lb at my Indian grocer, the method isn't breaking my bank.

I have also given some thought to the difference in taste between a boiled ginger infusion and sauteed minced ginger... and, I'm not sure that the difference is that substantial. A sauteed onion and a boiled onion are a night and day difference in flavor, but boiled and sauteed ginger... eh... I'm really not so sure.

I feel pretty comfortable boiling ginger. And, for that matter, I've also pretty much stopped sauteeing garlic as well.


----------

